# neon track design any ideas



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

im setting up a track using ll glow in dark railings lightes and glowin dark cars also neon stickers to put on the track and flags and the key are 2 4 ft blacklight bulbs over the track lights up even in daylight any other ideas thanx allan


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

Use light reactive paint for slot marking, like our friend here in W. Aust did:



















http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1149994686

Cheers

Richard


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

thank u whats the name of the paint where do u get it? is it glow in the dark paint or just lights up with a blacklight is it waterproof do u think spaypainting the track with floescent orange marking paint and the sanding the rails to get the paint off them will work i got a can i quess ill try a test pc of track and paint a regular orange railing they dont light up as they are do u know the guys e mail that made that track or how to reach him thanx allan


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

allan k said:


> thank u whats the name of the paint where do u get it? is it glow in the dark paint or just lights up with a blacklight is it waterproof do u think spaypainting the track with floescent orange marking paint and the sanding the rails to get the paint off them will work i got a can i quess ill try a test pc of track and paint a regular orange railing they dont light up as they are do u know the guys e mail that made that track or how to reach him thanx allan


Seriously dude -- you need to use some punctuation when you type if you want to have your posts read. I'm sure I'm not the only one who gets about a line or so into your posts and says "What the heck? -- Forget it."

:freak:


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

so sorry ill work on that. your right , thanx for the info,,,...???;;::""'......... is that better??????????????only kidding


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

i saw the caveman and thought punctuation hadnot been invented yet.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

allan k said:


> i saw the caveman and thought punctuation hadnot been invented yet.


"mericans need it they can't read too fast.. Were us more refined F1 Fans are used to Kimi Mumbling non-stop...lol.. sothemclearnwasfastbuthamibumwasnotasgoodasphiliepeormesowewontheraceandtheydidn'tcuztheysuck


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

COOL!! Areyougonnaputstrobelightsinthecorners?

Rich


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

allan k said:


> do u know the guys e mail that made that track or how to reach him thanx allan


Use the link in the first post, he details about painting and pretty much everything on the track.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> COOL!! Areyougonnaputstrobelightsinthecorners?
> 
> Rich


Like this?


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

woooh ,,the strobe lights take it to a whole new level. Not sure if Im that far gone.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I knew somebody would post that picture!!

Yuck is all I can say....

The paint is cool, but the strobe too much for me


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think it's RAD. It's just missing the smoke, pyrotechnics and Gene Simmons! 
Is that a Marshall stack in the background?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

With that pic, I would think his background muzak of choice would be more inline from the DISCO era. Strobes and bright colors abound, everyone wears white t-shirts so they can be seen. :freak:


:devil: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bring me a bucket.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Cue the Pink Floyd music.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

:wave: :woohoo: :wave: Here comes the 70s again. Ya gotta love it!!!

Slot-a-dellic Power


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

This is what I did on mine; a little less retro and still kinda functional:










Cheers

Richard


----------



## GAGS (Apr 22, 2008)

That is crazy cool. I am guessing that a crat store may have neon tape that will work, anyone know?


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Cool, you can also use the neon stripes used for cars with 12volt power ( white green and blue ).


----------



## BlueDevilDonnie (Oct 27, 2006)

Reminds me of the movie "Tron" from back in the eighties.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It also reminds me of this.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je31T5jMQyg

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's DISCO night.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

roadrner said:


> With that pic, I would think his background muzak of choice would be more inline from the DISCO era. Strobes and bright colors abound, everyone wears white t-shirts so they can be seen. :freak:
> 
> 
> :devil: rr


thats ok.alot of kiss' music was disco anyway...lol


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

slotnewbie69 said:


> thats ok.alot of kiss' music was disco anyway...lol


I wasn't there when they took the shot; but knowing the owner it would have been death metal.

As an update, his track has been attacked by whiteants, and is in a sorry state at the moment 

Cheers

Richard


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Do those ants glow under a black light?


----------



## moondoggy (Feb 9, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> It also reminds me of this.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je31T5jMQyg
> 
> Rich


holy crap!! that was my set man. I have rebought the cars now but that was awesome to watch. oh man that was an awesome set. that video was great, have to show my son.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It is Halloween, had to bump this track...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

neophytte said:


> I wasn't there when they took the shot; but knowing the owner it would have been death metal.
> 
> As an update, his track has been attacked by whiteants, and is in a sorry state at the moment
> 
> ...


sorry to hear it,truly.neon ain't my thing,but a guys track is his track,after all.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Had to bump this thread again. Happy Halloween...


----------

